# Charlie Banana diapers leaking!!!!!!!!



## socitycourty

So I've been using Charlie Banana one size diapers with my LO.

They leak ALL THE TIME. At first I thought she was too small so I held off using them until she was 10 weeks or so.

I wash them with Rockin Green detergent, I don't use any creams, etc. and they leak every single time. I hate changing her clothes every time I change a diaper and I'm tempted to go back to disposable only even though I don't want to.

HELP! i contacted the company and all they told me was to use their Charlie Banana brand detergent.


----------



## Novbaby08

they might not be a good diaper for your baby. I have a couple and have never had a problem with them so far. Try using a different brand.


----------



## Rachel_C

Have you tried altering the size of the legs? They really are a very adjustable nappy so they should work for *most* babies I think. You should be able to easily get a finger in the leg elastic but when you take it out the nappy should return to fitting the leg closely very quickly. You can check the fit by putting it on LO then cycling her legs around/giving her legs a good wiggle while you watch all around the legs. If any gaps appear, the fit isn't right so you'd need to adjust the elastic inside. If it's easier, get somebody to hold LO up and wiggle her while you watch. Also check the waist, give her a good bend and wiggle while watching that too. 

If the fit is ok, how often are you changing the nappy? 

Have you tried adding a natural fibre booster under the microfibre inserts? 

When you change the nappy that's leaked, do the inserts feel heavy? Are they wet across the whole insert or is the front or back wetter? If they do feel fully soaked along the whole inserts, I would either change more often or add boosters (I'd boost if you're having to change more often than every 2.5 hours, I like a nappy to last three hours). 

If the inserts don't feel very heavy, that would suggest detergent build up to me (if the fit is ok). Have you stripped them recently? Microfibre is particularly prone to build up so it's worth doing as build up makes the inserts less absorbent and can even make them repel water. Rockin Green is supposed to be good at preventing build up but if you're using too much for your machine/water etc it could still happen I think.


----------



## socitycourty

I was thinking of trying G diapers, I'm just upset because I spent $300 plus on the Charlie Banana LOL.

They seem to be a good fit on the legs. I've got the elastic adjusted to "S" as she's pretty skinny.

The inserts do seem heavy when they come out. And I change about every 1 1/2 hours unless it's at night, and we sleep together and she sleeps on her side so I figured that might account for the nighttime leaks but I don't know why it leaks in the day time.

how do you strip the CB diapers? I'm afraid to ruin them 

thanks ladies :)


----------



## Rachel_C

I wouldn't expect them to last at night, unless you're prepared to change every three hours!

There's a link to stripping in my sig. You won't ruin them! I would use the full dose of detergent strip method, if it's bad enough to cause issues the dishwasher tablet method probably won't be thorough enough. If you're using Rockin Green at the moment, I would use a normal detergent for the strip to help get it out.


----------



## Rachel_C

Hmm doesn't seem to be showing up, will try and fix it!

ETA - ooh there it is!


----------

